# My new trench scene.



## Jasoncyper85 (Oct 26, 2021)

Hi everyone. I’m new here. I thought I’d share my progress on my trench scene I’m creating. And I’d like some feedback and some suggestions on what i could add. And maybe some tricks to help me along. It’s only my second attempt at anything like this. Look forward to speaking to you all.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards @Jasoncyper85 

Your trench really looks well done for only your 2nd attempt. There are so many directions to go from at this point. Do you already have figures and accessories in hand? What is the actual date or general month and year you want to depict? Is there a specific location?


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Welcome to the boards @Jasoncyper85
> 
> Your trench really looks well done for only your 2nd attempt. There are so many directions to go from at this point. Do you already have figures and accessories in hand? What is the actual date or general month and year you want to depict? Is there a specific location?


I agree with MFR. Beautiful work for a second attempt. The ground work looks terrific - very muddy, so I'm assuming WWI, around north-western France or Belgium. If I can make one criticism, it's that the sandbags look like pillows, meaning they're probably Tamiya or Italeri. Speaking as someone who filled way too many sandbags when they paid me to wear funky green clothing and steel hats, a better choice, a wee bit more expensive but still affordable, would be Value Gear DP003 Sandbag Walls. Value Gear Details - Diorama Pieces! Love the corrugated steel and the wooden ladder!


----------

